# Books?



## Hazel (Oct 23, 2010)

Does "publications" include books? You know - those paper things that are going out of style, they tell me. I am not quite sure where this book will take anyone but the review has some interesting thoughts. At first, he seems to be only talking about saving the animals but he has a lot more than that on his mind.

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/04/15/b...gewanted=1&_r=1&nl=books&emc=edit_bk_20120413


----------

